# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تحديث التطبيقات المحاسبية وفق متطلبات ( ias ) وتحت مظلة (ifrs ) تعقد عن بعد اونل

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :


* تحديث التطبيقات المحاسبية وفق متطلبات ( IAS ) وتحت مظلة (IFRS )*
*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات* *بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*  *من بعد اونلاين للافراد والمجموعات تعقد ايضا بشكل مباشر في كل من( الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل) * 




*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255






*وفيما يلي بقية دورات المالية والمحاسبية :**·         دورة المحاسبة الحكومية.**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية.**·         دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية.**·         دورة تحليل القوائم المالية وأساليب عرضها.**·         دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنة العامة.**·         دورة معايير المحاسبة الدولية.**·         دورة محاسبة التكاليف**·         دورة التخطيط و التنبؤ المالي.**·         دورة الدور الإستراتيجي لمحاسبة التكاليف والمحاسبة الإدارية في إتخاذ القرارات**·         دورة المحاسبة لغير المحاسبين.**·         دورة تحصيل الايرادات**·         دورة الدورة المستندية المالية**·         دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الماليه و الادارية**·         دورة تفعيل مفهوم ومبادئ حوكمة المؤسسات**·         دورة التحليل المالي.**·         دورة ادارة الاصول الثابته**·         دورة الإعتمادات المستندية**·         دورة المحاسبة الإسلامية**·         دورة عمليات السوق المفتوحة والدين العام**·         دورة التحول من النظام النقدي الى نظام الإستحقاق**·         دورة المحاسبة الإدارية.**·         دورة إعداد الموازنات التقديرية.**·         دورة التحليل المالي المتقدم للمدراء الماليين.**·         دورة النظم المحاسبية في المنظمات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة.**·         دورة الإتجاهات المحاسبية الحديثة للأجور والحوافز.**·         دورة التحليل المالي الإلكتروني بواسطة الحاسوب.**·         دورة إدارة الإئتمان.**·         دورة إدارة التعثر الإئتماني.**·         دورة التدقيق في ظل المعايير الأمريكية والدولية.**·         دورة التحليل المالي وقراءة القوائم المالية.**·         دورة إدارة النقد.**·         دورة تحليل السيولة النقدية.**·         دورة قرارات التمويل الإستراتيجية.**·         دورة المرابحة الإسلامية.**·         دورة المهارات المتكاملة في إعداد التقارير المالية.**·         دورة اعداد الخطة المالية.**·         دورة التطبيقات المحاسبية للإعتمادات المستندية**·         دورة الأوراق التجارية**·         دورة الاساليب المعاصرة للتنبؤ والتخطيط واعداد الميزانيات**·         دورة مبادىء المحاسبة المهنية**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية وتحصيل الديون المتعثرة**·         دورة الإتجاهات الحديثة في تحليل البيانات المالية**·         دورة اساليب الرقابة والتدقيق للاختلاسات والاحتيال المالي**·         دورة إعداد القوائم المالية في ظل المعايير المحاسبية الدولية**·         دورة تقنيات قياس وتقييم الأداء المالي**·         دورة الاساليب الفعالة في ترشيد التكلفة وتعظيم الربحية**·         دورة محاسبة التكاليف الصناعية**·         دورة التخطيط المالي وإعداد القوائم المالية المستقبلية**·         دورة رفع كفاءة المحاسب الحكومي لأغراض إعداد الموازنات**·         دورة التحول من موازنة البنود إلى موازنة الأداء والبرامج**·         دورة المعايير المحاسبية المستخدمة في إعداد القوائم المالية**·         دورة معايير المحاسبة الدولية ورفع كفاءة برامج الهندسة المالية**·         دورة الإدارة المالية في الأعمال التجارية الصغيرة**·         دورة الدخل والحسابات القومية في الموازنة العامة.**·         دورة ادارة المخاطر في الاستثمار**·         دورة مفهوم الأسواق المالي.**·         دورة التحليل الفني والمالي للأوراق المالية.**·         دورة التكاليف ومحاسبة المخازن.**·         دورة المحاسبة في شركات التأمين.**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة.**·         دورة مخاطر محافظ الائتمان وادارتها**·         دورة إدارة الأوراق المالية**·         دورة دور البنوك الاسلامية في تنمية المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة**·         الدورة المستندية للايداع النقدي**·         دورة مؤشرات قياس الأداء وتحليل الميزانيات والموازنات الحسابية الختامية.**·         دورة ادارة المحافظ الاستثمارية و الاسواق الماليه**·         دورة تصنيف النفقات الحكومية في الموازنه العامة**·         دورة المحاسبة الصناعية في الشركات النفطية.**·         دورة الدعم الشامل للمهارات المالية**·         دورة النظم المحاسبية والرقابية الحديثة**·         دورة الرقابة المالية والتدقيق وفق المعايير الدولية الحديثة**·         دورة الميزانية العامة والتحليل المالي للميزانيات وإعداد التقارير الختامية**·         دورة افضل الممارسات المحاسبية وفق المعايير الدولية الحديثة**·         دورة التحليل المالي المتقدم والتخطيط باستخدام MS Excel**·         دورة استخدام التكنولوجيات الحديثة في العمليات المحاسبية**·         دورة تحديث التطبيقات المحاسبية وفق متطلبات ( IAS ) وتحت مظلة (IFRS )**·         دورة الطرق الحديثة في اعداد التقارير المالية المتقدمة**·         دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراجعة والتدقيق المالي**·         دورة المعايير الحديثة لأنظمة المحاسبة الحكومية**·         دورة إعداد الموازنات والحسابات الختامية والتقارير المالية**·         دورة اعداد قيود التسويات الجردية والإقفالات الختامية**·         دورة المحاسبة الرشيقة Lean Accounting**·         دورة فهم وتحليل البيانات والتقارير المالية**·         دورة طرق بناء موازنات البرامج والأنشطة وتقييمها**·         دورة الإدارة المالية باستخدام مؤشرات الاداء المالية الرئيسية Financial KPI’s**·         دورة إعداد وتنفيذ الموازنات التخطيطية الفعالة**·         دورة التخطيط المالي وإدارة وتقييم الأصول – متقدم**·         دورة التدقيق ومراجعة المدفوعات المالية**·         دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية**·         دورة الممارسات المحاسبية المتقدمة Advanced Accounting Practices**·         دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية**·         دورة أساليب المحاسبة الإدارية الحديثة في بيئة الأعمال المعاصرة**·         دورة المحاسبة والإدارة المالية الحديثة**·         دورة التقنيات الحديثة للتدقيق الداخلي بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي**·         دورة التحليل والتخطيط المالي للموازنات باستخدام Advanced Excel**·         دورة القيود المحاسبية للعمليات والتدقيق المحاسبي**·         دورة تكنولوجيا الادارة المالية والتخطيط المالي الاستراتيجي**·         دورة تنظيم وتقديم التقارير وإدارة النظم المالية للمراقبين الماليين**·         دورة إدارة العمليات المالية والتخطيط المالي المتقدم**·         دورة احدث ممارسات اعداد الموازنات وتقدير الإيرادات والمصروفات**·         دورة الإستراتيجية المتكاملة لإعداد الموازنات والتقارير المالية**·         دورة ادارة عمليات الخزينة والاستثمار**·         دورة النظم المتقدمة في إعداد القوائم المالية والحسابات والميزانيات**·         دورة الإدارة المتقدمة للمعالجة المحاسبية للعمليات الحكومية**·         دورة الأداء المحاسبي الإبداعي والرقابة المالية المتطورة**·         دورة الإدارة المالية الإستراتيجية الشاملة**·         دورة مهارات إعداد الموازنات كأساس للرقابة و تقييم الأداء**·         دورة التحليل المالي وادارة التدفقات النقدية لغايات التخطيط**·         دورة إعداد السجلات والتقارير والقوائم المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي**·         دورة أساليب إعداد الموازنة الموجهه بالنتائج والتخطيط الإستراتيجي**·         دورة تدقيق ومراجعة الحسابات المالية وفق معايير المراجعة الدولية**·         دورة فن اعداد الموازنات المالية والتحليل والتدقيق المالي**·         دورة الأدوات الحديثة في المحاسبة الضريبية والتدقيق الضريبي**·         دورة افضل ممارسات كفاءة العمليات المالية والمحاسبية**·         دورة اعداد ورقابة الموازنات التقديرية ومتابعتها**·         دورة الأساليب الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية و المراجعة الداخلية**·         دورة المنهج الدولي في إعداد الموازنات المالية الحكومية**·         دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنات الموجهة بالأداء ROB**·         دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراقبة المالية**·         دورة التنبؤ والمداخل الحديثة للموازنات التقديرية باستخدام Microsoft Excel**·         دورة الكشف عن التلاعب والغش في القوائم المالية – مستوى متقدم**·         دورة مهارات محاسبة التكاليف المتقدمة واتخاذ القرارات**·         دورة أصول ومعايير المحاسبة المالية الحديثة**·         دورة الأساليب الحديثة لإعداد وتحليل الموازنات ومتابعة تنفيذها**·         دورة التسويات الجردية للمصروفات والإيرادات**·         دورة فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية**·         دورة التقنيات التحليلية الحديثة للبيانات المالية واتخاذ القرارت**·       دورة القواعد المحاسبية الحديثة لضريبة القيمة المضافة**·       دورة المحاسبة وتصميم القوائم المالية باستخدام الحاسب الألي**·       دورة المحاسبة المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي**·       دورة قراءة البيانات الاقتصادية الكلية وتفسيرها وتحليلها**·       دورة الأدوات الحديثة في تنظيم وإدارة عمليات التحصيل**·       دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة لأعمال الرقابة المالية في الأجهزة الحكومية**·       دورة المحاسبة والضبط المالي وفق معايير التقارير الدولية – احدث المستجدات**·       دورة التخطيط المالي والتنبؤ والتدقيق وقياس المخاطر**·       دورة استراتيجيات الإدارة المالية المتقدمة وأنظمة التدقيق المالي**·       دورة المحاسبة والإدارة المالية التطبيقية**·       دورة االأسس الحديثة في إعداد الموازنات وترشيد الإنفاق الحكومي**·       دورة اعداد الموازنات الشاملة والمرنة وتحليل الانحرفات**·       دورة التنبؤ بالتعثر المالي وإدارة الأزمات: المؤشرات والحلول**·       دورة مهارات التخطيط وإعداد الخطط المالية للوحدات الحكومية**·       دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة للمحاسبة والمعالجة المالية للمشتريات والمخازن**·       دورة الاليات المتقدمة في المحاسبة الضريبية والفحص الضريبي**·       دورة اعداد التقارير المالية ورفع الإقرارات الضريية VAT**·       دورة اعداد ومراقبة تنفيذ الموازنات وتحليل الانحرافات**·       دورة التخطيط المالي الاستراتيجي وتحليل الميزانية**·       دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة وتقييم ، تحليل الأداء المالي وادارة المخاطر المالية واعداد الموازنات**·       دورة الرقابة والتدقيق على الانظمه المحاسبيه**·       دورة التدقيق المحاسبى وضبط المخالفات والاحتيال وادارة التحقيقات المالية**·       دورة الادارة المالية المتقدمة**·       دورة قياس وتقييم كفاءة الاداء المالي والمحاسبي بإستخدام بطاقة الاداء المتوازن ( BSC )**·       دورة اعداد الحسابات الدفترية باستخدام الحاسب الالى**·       دورة إدارة العمليات المالية والتخطيط المالي المتقدم**·       دورة مهارات إعداد الموازنات التشغيلية والمالية**·       دورة الادارة المالية المتقدمة وادارة المخاطر**·       دورة الخصخصة – نشأتها, إيجابياتها, سلبياتها**·       دورة فاعلية التخطيط النقدي المستقبلي وإدارة النقدية**·       دورة إعداد الموازنات على أساس الاستحقاق وفرقها عن الأساس النقدي**·       دورة مهارات تحليل البيانات وإعداد التقارير الاقتصادية**·       دورة إعداد القيود المحاسبية , القوائم المالية والحسابات الختامية**·       دورة مهارات التخطيط للموازانات المالية لتحقيق الاهداف**·       دورة تقييم وتحليل الأخطار المالية و بناء الاستراتيجيات المالية**·       دورة المحاسبة وتقييم الاداء المالى واتخاذ القرارات المالىة**·       دورة دينامكية التخطيط ووضع الميزانيات والتنبؤ المالي* 
*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب / دورات القيادة والادارة /الدورات المالية والمحاسبية/دورات البنوك والمصارف/دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب/دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام/دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية/دورات الجودة/دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن/دورات الهندسة والصيانة/دورات تقنية المعلومات/دورات التأمين/دورات البترول/دورات القانون* 


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :*
*www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

